# Can't get any more depressed than this



## Violet92 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

At the moment I'm at the peak (or bottom ) of my depression because of my IBS. Actually I don't even know if it's IBS. My doctors said it's IBS but I have some reasons to doubt it .

I am 23 years old. My problem started about 1 year ago. I had a normal life, daily work stress as anyone , had no bowel problems at all. But one day as I was walking to work I got a huge pain in my left side of the lower abdomen and I felt like I needed to go to the loo fast. But it was 5 am and no bathroom , so I said to myself "Ok, 10 more minutes and you'll get at work and it will all be fine" but it wasn't . As I kept walking I felt it more and more, I started sweating and shivering. I started walking faster and faster and....well....you can guess what happened.

I felt so ashamed and I was so close . about 3 more minutes and I would have gotten to work.

I went back home, took a shower and went to work again , no problems this time.

But the next time, the same happened, so I just went into a bush . And the same the day after...happened almos daily.

I lost my job in the end . (not because of that).

While I was home, I had and have no problems at all.

My new job is a different shift now, but I still have the problem. I have to go to the bathroom before I go to work , I have to talk to myself to relax when I'm waiting for the bus, when I get off the bus and walk to the work building. But when I get to a bathroom it suddenly stops. No more pain, no more urge.

It happens even when I need to go to a shop or anything.

I don't know what to do. I want to be myself again. I wasn't really outgoing before but now this forces me to isolate myself and just obsess about it because I have a constant fear. I always have to look for bathrooms or bushes or how many people are in an area before I go anywhere.

I don't drink anymore. I do smoke but I don't think it affects it since I smoke at home and have no problem.

And to say stop thinking about it (like my partner told me ) it's easier said than done. I can't stop thinking about because it's ruining everything.

Oh and I do get daily excercise because I work in a warehouse and I do a lot of lifting/walking/running etc.

If anyone has any advice or anything please share. This is my first post on any site. Sorry for the long post and sorry for my english if I messed up, it's not my native language.

V


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry for the ###### you are going through, but we understand here.

It's not about not thinking about your situation, it is more complex than that. You'll probably never be exactly your 'old self' anymore, but you'll learn more and more as time goes by and you will become a slightly different person. I suggest you seek someone who knows about *Cognitive behavioral therapy* (CBT), hopefully a registered psychiatrist. I think this will help you a lot, especially since anxiety seems to be playing at least some role here.

Other than that i always recommend at least looking into:
Low-FODMAP diet
Low dosage (tricyclic) anti-depressant for pain (if pain a significant enough to warrant it)
Regular dosage anti-depressants for depression
Simethicone - for gas
Gravol - for nausea (if you have any)
Align probiotic or other probiotics
Anti-spasmodic medication

Peppermint oil (in enteric-coated capsules) and Oregano oil


----------

